# Super CHEAP wooden soap dishes..



## Mickie (Jan 6, 2008)

I don`t know if anyone has ever posted this or not.. A prior customer of mine wants wooden soap dishes w/ soaps.. I use to pay around 80-1.00 for these.. Well last night when I was at Menards (after I basically got kicked out of Home Depot) lol... I was wandering around getting wood for molds when I noticed very tall wood trim ( because I kicked one over)    Anyways, while I was putting it back in its place I noticed how neat the grooves looked.. So I grabbed the floor fella got his ruler and YEP it was 3 inches wide.. I today had my neighbor cut these in 4 inch length and --WALA-- beautiful super low cost soap dishes!

Mickie


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

*** PICT PLEASE ***

cause I tend to shop MENARDS cause it's what we have more of here in ND. 

Anywho I've just GOT to ask, what did you do to get kicked out of Home Depo ???  (go Tony!)



EDITED TO ADD cause i'm going to Grand Forks this Thursday to take my 7 year old back to the shrink and i just might have to make a detour at Menards  !!!!


----------



## Mickie (Jan 6, 2008)

I will have to post pics tomorrow, my daughter has the digital at her dads.. But I swear, I bought 2 different styles and they look exactly like soap dishes! I believe this is how they make  A LOT of them bought pine and have already stained some.. My son stopped over and he was like "why so many soap dishes".. So they must look good!  Home Depot, well that was over a miter box incident..lol.. I am looking at everything and anything these last couple days.. Got the soap bug bad again!

Mickie


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 6, 2008)

What you bought is pine casings, used on the ceiling and trim in a house.  I used to use oak for soap dishes I see that were chair rail and window trim casings.  I make all my soap dishes by hand now, totally, starting with a blank, rectangle premium piece of white pine that is knot free.  It looks like this;

These are totally cut, sanded by hand, coated with 100% natural oils that seal the wood and bring out the good looks of the pine's grain.  I am proud of these!






The pre-cut oak ones look like this;





I still sell them at my Etsy.

Paul... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome Idea Mickie !!!

I'll be looking for those pictures so i know what to look for (or ask for) when I go to menards on Thursday.   And when you can make them yourself that makes a difference so your cost stays down, and profits go up !!!!

And that just opens up the door for cute packaging methods as well.
(think craft/fabric department)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Paul do you use a router for making your own?

a couple of years ago my parents give my hubby a router and a set of different blades for it.  And he's used it once to make me a coat rack.....


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 6, 2008)

faithy said:
			
		

> Paul do you use a router for making your own?
> 
> a couple of years ago my parents give my hubby a router and a set of different blades for it.  And he's used it once to make me a coat rack.....



The bottom two, the oak ones are like what Mickie bought, about 7 foot long and just cut into 4" lengths with a chop saw.  The top White Pine dishes are cut on a table saw, the grooves, and I bevel the sides with a router.  I then sand, and bake in 2 coats of a special natural 3 oil finish I put together to bring out the woods beauty and help protect from water.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

They sure look nice Paul !!!

and yes they would need to be sealed because of the water they would subject to.......

I just might have to stop by menards on Thursday while i'm here.


----------



## Mickie (Jan 6, 2008)

The picture bottom picture Paul posted is one of the kinds exactly..Then I chose another that has more rounded like grooves.. So sorry Paul, didnt realize you made and sold these... I just could not contain my find!

Mickie


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Mickie !!!!

Because I wouldn't have thought to look at molding at menards for this.  Guess I'm to busy drooling over other items in menards...... LOL


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 7, 2008)

Mickie said:
			
		

> The picture bottom picture Paul posted is one of the kinds exactly..Then I chose another that has more rounded like grooves.. So sorry Paul, didnt realize you made and sold these... I just could not contain my find!
> 
> Mickie



Oh no, don't worry about Mickie!    I understand.  The Pine moulding like you bought does make nice dishes, but I put a lot more work in finishing mine besides just cutting.  I cut, sand, them put a special finish that seals the wood.  I found that using a regular stain, then sealing with lacquer sealant, the dish would turn black with mold after a short period of time, looks like black mold on the dish.  That is when I researched and developed a special 3 oils/spirits blend that would seal, and let the wood still breath.  I tested again....no more black mold issues.  I tried several wiping stain/sealers, different lacquers, nothing worked.  It took a while, but I got that licked!!! 8)  :wink: 

Paul...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 7, 2008)

> It took a while, but I got that licked!!!




So Paul you lick your soap dishes?  Is that what you are sayin?   :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Guess so princess since he actually said he had it licked.......



So it needs more than polyurathane to seal it then after being stained..........


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 7, 2008)

faithy said:
			
		

> Guess so princess since he actually said he had it licked.......
> 
> 
> 
> So it needs more than polyurathane to seal it then after being stained..........



NOPE!  I sprayed/painted on 1, 2, 3 even 4 coats letting them dry thoroughly between coats and the black spots got even worse.  I read it takes a very expensive 2 part sealant to prevent this from happening.  I did not want to invest that kind of money into that product as it would add to much to the final cost of each soap dish.  That is when I did some research, called another woodworker friend and developed my proprietary blend of 3 natural, not man made materials I use on my soap dishes today.  They actually are protected and still breath, basically keeping water out and letting water evaporate from the surface without causing black mold!  Yes, they are safe to lick,   as there are no man-made chemicals used!    Gotcha!
 :wink: 
Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Paul !!!!

Ok I just gotta ask now, just how often do you do the tongue test on your soap dishes........

   :twisted: ~giggles~  :twisted:


----------



## TAS (Jan 7, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> These are totally cut, sanded by hand, coated with 100% natural oils that seal the wood and bring out the good looks of the pine's grain.  I am proud of these!
> 
> ...


Paul you sent me a small one with my soap cutter (that I love) and was thinking that they would be great for my BB wholesale account. PM me with a price for say 12.
Thanks
TAS


----------



## Neil (Jan 7, 2008)

LOL


----------



## itchyandscratchy (Nov 9, 2018)

Mickie said:


> I don`t know if anyone has ever posted this or not.. A prior customer of mine wants wooden soap dishes w/ soaps.. I use to pay around 80-1.00 for these.. Well last night when I was at Menards (after I basically got kicked out of Home Depot) lol... I was wandering around getting wood for molds when I noticed very tall wood trim ( because I kicked one over)    Anyways, while I was putting it back in its place I noticed how neat the grooves looked.. So I grabbed the floor fella got his ruler and YEP it was 3 inches wide.. I today had my neighbor cut these in 4 inch length and --WALA-- beautiful super low cost soap dishes!
> 
> Mickie


They look great. I read the best wood for soap dishes are made from Willow bc it doesn't  rot.  My son went to the timber merchant and bought 1 plank. He cut it and i finished it the same as you. I use one and it has stood the test of time. I sell them at the market too


----------



## Relle (Nov 10, 2018)

This thread is 10 yrs old and Mickie who you are replying to hasn't been in here since 2008, so won't see your post to him, please look at the date of the thread you are replying to in the future.


----------



## camproses (Nov 10, 2018)

I, for one, am grateful for Mickie's reply, now I know how to make soap dishes for my customers . Thanks Mickie.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 10, 2018)

camproses said:


> I, for one, am grateful for Mickie's reply, now I know how to make soap dishes for my customers . Thanks Mickie.



Again, please see above post. Read forum rules. Thank you!


----------



## itchyandscratchy (Nov 10, 2018)

Relle said:


> This thread is 10 yrs old and Mickie who you are replying to hasn't been in here since 2008, so won't see your post to him, please look at the date of the thread you are replying to in the future.


oops ok


----------

